# Slot Car Blowout



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*Slot Car Blowout Sale*

I am not sure if the address is still good because it is from 36 years ago. Fun vintage page out of an old magazine I have. I did adjust the color as it has yellowed over the years. I have never raced a Riggen. Can anybody expand on the Riggens and how they ran? Happy Thanksgiviing, David


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Riggen was top of the line in it's day and what TycoPro tried to be. Fast for non magnet cars.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

They were/are a blast to drive and quite quick. Although costing a bit more than the originals in the ad, here is a link to the new Riggens . . . 

RIGGEN RACING


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Riggens were about the closest thing HO ever had to a 1:24 brass car.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Five bucks for a Cobramite?

what a rip off..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

co_zee said:


> They were/are a blast to drive and quite quick. Although costing a bit more than the originals in the ad, here is a link to the new Riggens . . .
> 
> RIGGEN RACING


This is a very informative and usefull link...thanks co_zee!

I was looking at the Tyco Pro mods also. Neat how they did the front axle modification...very neat.

Bob...zilla


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

In todays dollars, an original Riggen, Cobramite, or Dyna Brute would cost around $25.00, so yeah, they were all good deals back then. The biggest bugaboo was keeping pickups on those cars. The stock wipers could deteriorate in a matter of minutes.

It's cool to see that some folks are still working on those old style cars. In fact, if you search around you'll see there's a grass roots effort to bring back brass wars style racing. 

By the way, the same basic technique used to put an axle on those TycoPros also works for the new Life-Like T chassis.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Those brass chassis are the coolest thing...*

Ok, maybe not THE coolest... But I look at the workmanship and the designs of those cars and just think that they are neat... (Yes, I said neat...)
Of course when looking at the solder jobs and I think of how I can barely solder two wires together...  
I am impressed all the more... lol

Scott


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've fooled with the TycoPro II with the button style pickups. They are noisy all all heck, but don't need adjustment and wear like iron. The thin wiper type are nearly silent, but way more fiddling than I want to get into. They have a nice heavy feel on track.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Riggens are great, here are 4 that I saved from my childhood. I also have one of the new reproductions (not pictured).


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

twolff said:


> I've fooled with the TycoPro II with the button style pickups. They are noisy all all heck, but don't need adjustment and wear like iron. The thin wiper type are nearly silent, but way more fiddling than I want to get into. They have a nice heavy feel on track.


LOL wore like iron and ran like it too. Oh they NEED adjustment, problem is YOU couldnt really do squat with them. Although the foils are delicate at least they were somewhat tunable.

I will always prefer a good set of foils over those Frankenstein neckbolt pickups.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got a bunch of Riggens cars in a lot once and thought they were plain ole crappy lexans and threw them in junker runner body lots.
I miss the blue/yellow mini cooper.


----------

